# can elderly parent move to Aus?



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

I live in Spain - my 85 year old father has just decided to live here with us permanently

my brother lives in Aus - he took Aus nationality some years ago

he has been dropping hints that he wants my dad to go live there - going on past experience he has his own financial reasons for that

from what I understand, he would have to sponsor my dad financially - some sort of bond?

is that correct - I know my brother doesn't have any money, so I know he can't do that - but my dad could sell his house & use that

we don't want him doing that - he is here with us & we are happy to pretty much financially support him, he is also entitled to free healthcare here, which I believe he wouldn't get in Aus? - he shouldn't have to sell his house just to live & pay for his medical bills


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

There are two parent visas for Australia. One takes twenty years to process, the other takes two years and costs $45K + $14K (AUD).

http://www.immi.gov.au/media/fact-sheets/31parents.htm


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Zultan said:


> There are two parent visas for Australia. One takes twenty years to process, the other takes two years and costs $45K + $14K (AUD).
> 
> Australian Immigration Fact Sheet 31. Parents


thank you


looks like that won't be happening then


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

the second option is like buying PR wehre you do get medical but from what I have been told AU medicals are nothing compared to that in the west


----------



## sieglinde00 (Mar 22, 2011)

Another possiblity is Aged Dependent Relative Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 114).


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> *the second option is like buying PR* wehre you do get medical but from what I have been told AU medicals are nothing compared to that in the west


yes, that what I thought - you can sort of 'buy a way in'

dad would have to sell the house in the UK to do that, & I really doubt he'd want to

I just want to know what I'm talking about before dear bro starts the campaign we are expecting when he finds out dad's decision


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

wish you luck, these family matters can be extremely taxing on your health/mind/work.. Phew!!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

sieglinde00 said:


> Another possiblity is Aged Dependent Relative Visa (Offshore) (Subclass 114).


he is financially independent though - so would that really apply?

he doesn't rely on anyone financially - not us - we are only 'supporting him' because it really doesn't cost us much more for him to be here- feeding 5 costs barely more than feeding 4, & that is the only minimal increase in our outgoings

he buys his clothes & so on -if he needed any physical care in the future that wasn't covered by the state he could pay for that himself


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

if he isn't dependent on your brother than the aged dependent relative is not an option. one has to prove the person is dependent for 2 years (or was it 3 years).. and dependent would mean in every which way


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> wish you luck, these family matters can be extremely taxing on your health/mind/work.. Phew!!


yes I think there will be 'tears before bedtime' with this


dad doesn't want him to know til it's a fait accompli - so that will help


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> if he isn't dependent on your brother than the aged dependent relative is not an option. one has to prove the person is dependent for 2 years (or was it 3 years).. and dependent would mean in every which way


right then - since he hadn't seen him for nearly 16 years til my mother's funeral last year that counts that one out


if he went there for a holiday, fell ill & then became dependent would that count?


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

No it wouldn't count. Dependent really means all of the time and no else in close family was able to provide the same. I would think in this case dependent cannot be proven so this visa is essentially out.

Like most I think it will come down to the $$$ Contributory Parent Visa with a 2 yr wait till visa grant.



xabiachica said:


> right then - since he hadn't seen him for nearly 16 years til my mother's funeral last year that counts that one out
> 
> 
> if he went there for a holiday, fell ill & then became dependent would that count?


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

No you need cash or wait the decades it's as simple as that.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

thanks for the replies all - clarified what I thought


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

xabiachica said:


> if he went there for a holiday, fell ill & then became dependent would that count?


I am not sure about this one. But I know a few people who went to the US, fell ill and never came back. Stayed there forever. 

Amaslam how will AU govt work on this one? If a parent is visiting and fall sick and sick would mean really sick (long term illness), do they let that person stay or he has to leave?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry to stick my nose in, but does that mean your brother wants your dad over there???? Thats a bit of a long way isnt it???

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

jojo said:


> Sorry to stick my nose in, but does that mean your brother wants your dad over there???? Thats a bit of a long way isnt it???
> 
> Jo xxx


it has certainly been suggested....


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

They'd probably do it on medical advice, but essentially once the patient is non-critical they will need to leave. I assume to keep the person legal they probably issue some bridging visas during the critical phase. If a parent were well enough to leave hospital then I would think they would probably be well enough to travel back to the home country. 

Don't compare to the USA, AU is far more strict on visa overstayers than the US (who can barely keep their own borders in check). 



anj1976 said:


> I am not sure about this one. But I know a few people who went to the US, fell ill and never came back. Stayed there forever.
> 
> Amaslam how will AU govt work on this one? If a parent is visiting and fall sick and sick would mean really sick (long term illness), do they let that person stay or he has to leave?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

amaslam said:


> They'd probably do it on medical advice, but essentially once the patient is non-critical they will need to leave. I assume to keep the person legal they probably issue some bridging visas during the critical phase. If a parent were well enough to leave hospital then I would think they would probably be well enough to travel back to the home country.
> 
> Don't compare to the USA, AU is far more strict on visa overstayers than the US (who can barely keep their own borders in check).


he is actually only still here because of a lung condition which means that doctors have said he can't fly for the time being - he's not in hospital, though

he was originally coming for xmas, then was told he couldn't fly, and has now decided he doesn't want to go back anyway:clap2:


----------

